# Stephen Kings Es: Clown Pennywise sieht in voller Montur wahrlich zum Fürchten aus!



## CarolaHo (20. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stephen Kings Es: Clown Pennywise sieht in voller Montur wahrlich zum Fürchten aus!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stephen Kings Es: Clown Pennywise sieht in voller Montur wahrlich zum Fürchten aus!


----------



## Shredhead (20. August 2016)

Scheiß auf Remakes, und ich hoffe, dieses wird genauso ein Flop wie Garbagebusters!


----------



## McDrake (20. August 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Remakes, und ich hoffe, dieses wird genauso ein Flop wie Garbagebusters!



Ich find, man muss da auch ein wenig differenzieren.
Die Ghostbusters-Neuauflage hat doch mit einer (neuen) Verfilmung eines Buches nicht viel gemein.


----------



## Worrel (20. August 2016)

Das ist dann aber möglicherweise schon ein Fehler im Konzept, denn der "Witz" bei Pennywise ist ja, daß er für Kinder(!) harmlos aussieht, bis diese zu nah dran sind, um noch entkommen zu können.

*Dann* erst ist ein verändertes Erscheinungsbild, das "zum Fürchten" ist, angebracht.


----------



## Headbanger79 (20. August 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber möglicherweise schon ein Fehler im Konzept, denn der "Witz" bei Pennywise ist ja, daß er für Kinder(!) harmlos aussieht, bis diese zu nah dran sind, um noch entkommen zu können.
> 
> *Dann* erst ist ein verändertes Erscheinungsbild, das "zum Fürchten" ist, angebracht.



Nunja, ich gehe davon aus, dass dieser Clown hier ebenfalls "nett" aussehen kann. Die hätten meiner Meinung nach ein Doppelbild veröffentlichen sollen, einmal als lustiger Clown und einmal eben als Gruselclown, um beide Seiten darzustellen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. August 2016)

bin zwar kein fan des originals (bis auf das pennywise-design), dennoch finde ich diesen remake-overkill von horror-klassikern einfach zum kotzen. egal ob halloween, nightare on elm street, texas chainsaw massacre, the ring, the grudge, freitag der 13. etc., keines der remakes schafft es nur ansatzweise, an die qualität der originalstreifen heranzureichen.


----------



## golani79 (20. August 2016)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre fand ich eigentlich recht gut gelungen das Remake - beim Rest bevorzuge ich nach wie vor die Originale.
Von Texas Chainsaw Massacre müsste ich mir das Original aber nochmal ansehen, da das schon eine Eeeeeewigkeit her ist, dass ich das gesehen habe - wahrscheinlich würde ich den Film mittlerweile anders bewerten als damals.

Bin gespannt, wie IT wird - der erste Teil vom Original war eigentlich ganz gut, aber der zweite, war jetzt nicht so prickelnd.
Hier gäbe es schon die Möglichkeit, es besser zu machen - das Clowndesign finde ich auf den ersten Blick jedoch im Original besser.


----------



## Dosentier (20. August 2016)

Ich bin mal gespannt.
Klar war die Darstellung von Tim Curry, als „ES“, einfach nur Grandios und er hat auch die ganzen anderen Leihen Darsteller ziemlich an die Wand gespielt.
Aber dennoch, was mich im Vergleich zum Buch, an der TV Adaption immer sehr gestört hat war, das "ES" viel zu lustig und Sarkastisch dargestellt wurde.
Im Buch wurde er immer als reinster Psycho Terror beschrieben, man denke nur an die Szene im Keller des verlassenen Hauses, wo "ES" zwar immer irgendwie als Clown beschrieben wird, aber sobald man länger in seiner Gegenwart ist, er sich immer mehr in etwas Schreckliches verwandelt, was der Menschliche Geist nicht erfassen kann.

Daher hoffe ich ja wirklich, dass es jetzt nicht nur ein Rheiner Splatter Film wird, sondern auch die Charaktere und deren Entwicklung nicht zu kurz kommt.
Aber selbst bei einem 2 Teiler, ist es schwer dieses Buch zu erfassen.
Man hätte da meiner Meinung eher eine Serie draus machen sollen, gerne auch eine Kurz Serie wie "11.22.63"


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2016)

ach naja
bei King Büchern ist das aber auch noch okay und was anderes weil die meisten doch eh nicht sonderlich nah am Buch sind


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2016)

Mich wunderts dass es noch kein Remake von "Christine" gibt. Ich meine, bei der heutigen "Transformers"-Tricktechnik würde sich das quasi anbieten. [emoji5] 

Aber ich bleib auch da lieber beim Carpenter-Original. Allein der Sountrack ist nicht zu überbieten.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mich wunderts dass es noch kein Remake von "Christine" gibt. Ich meine, bei der heutigen "Transformers"-Tricktechnik würde sich das quasi anbieten. [emoji5]
> 
> Aber ich bleib auch da lieber beim Carpenter-Original. Allein der Sountrack ist nicht zu überbieten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



wahrscheinlich hat der dann aber auch den Inhalt von Transformers


----------



## stevem (20. August 2016)

"Clown Pennywise sieht in voller Montur wahrlich zum Fürchten aus!"

LOL nicht euer ernst oder ? Der Clown sieht ja total lächerlich aus, sieht eher wie ein Clown in einem Mädchen,puppen Kostüm aus ..... also zum Fürchten ist das outfitt wahrlich nicht!

Bin mal gespannt wie der Film so ist, wenn der genauso ist wie das Kostüm aussieht, na danke!


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. August 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> "Clown Pennywise sieht in voller Montur wahrlich zum Fürchten aus!"
> 
> LOL nicht euer ernst oder ? Der Clown sieht ja total lächerlich aus, sieht eher wie ein Clown in einem Mädchen,puppen Kostüm aus ..... also zum Fürchten ist das outfitt wahrlich nicht!
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie der Film so ist, wenn der genauso ist wie das Kostüm aussieht, na danke!


Pennywise sah im Original auch nicht viel furchterregender aus.


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Pennywise sah im Original auch nicht viel furchterregender aus.



Ich wette die Leute hätten dann gemault dass die sich so vom Original entfernen
Aber mal ehrlich, das ist nen Clown, wie soll der auch Aussehen? Außer ... wie ... nen Clown?


----------



## nuuub (20. August 2016)

Es ist schwierig große Fußstapfen zu füllen. 

Tim Curry hat den Pennywise einfach fantastisch gespielt. Egal wie sehr sich der neue Clown-Darsteller bemühen mag, er wird immer mit Tim Curry verglichen werden.


----------



## Dosentier (20. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig große Fußstapfen zu füllen.
> 
> Tim Curry hat den Pennywise einfach fantastisch gespielt. Egal wie sehr sich der neue Clown-Darsteller bemühen mag, er wird immer mit Tim Curry verglichen werden.




Das würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen.
Weil der neue Film ja ein komplett anderes Konzept verfolgt, zumindest von dem was man bisher weiß.
Klar, die Story wird ähnlich bleiben, aber "ES" selber, soll im neuen Film ja wirklich Heftig dargestellt werden und nicht wie der Lustige Clown Tim Curry in dem alten Film.

Zumal "ES" im Buch ja zumindest als Clown, jetzt auch nicht soviel gesagt oder gesprochen hat.
Ausgenommen vielleicht die Szene mit Georgie und den Ballons. 
Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, das der neue "ES" Darsteller wohl im Film auch nicht all zu viel Text bekommt.
Sprich er wird wohl eher durch seine Taten und Anwesenheit Schocker hervorrufen.


----------



## Wynn (20. August 2016)

Die bis jetzt einzige Verfilmung die ich okay fand war die knapp 8 Stunden Fassung von "The Stand - Das letzte Gefecht" ansonsten sind gerade die King Romane in den Filmen zu sehr auf den Horror Faktor beschränkt gewesen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2016)

Ich finde ja auch dass der TV-Zweiteiler zur sehr überm Klee gelobt wird. In den 1990ern gabs ja eine regelrechte Welle an SK-Adaptionen fürs Fernsehen, und da war "Es" dank seines Casts sicherlich noch eine der Besseren, aber ich fand ihn zu "soft", zu bieder. Da waren wir die Kino-Verfilmungen der 1980er doch lieber, dazu noch Einzelausnahmen der 1990er und 2000er.

Hinsichtlich des "dunklen Turms" hab ich längst alle Hoffnungen aufgegeben, aber beim neuen "Es" bin ich gerne bereit mich überraschen zu lassen. Vielleicht wird es ja noch ein brauchbarer Schocker.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die bis jetzt einzige Verfilmung die ich okay fand war die knapp 8 Stunden Fassung von "The Stand - Das letzte Gefecht" ansonsten sind gerade die King Romane in den Filmen zu sehr auf den Horror Faktor beschränkt gewesen



Kommt immer auf den Umfang und den Kern des jeweiligen Romans an. Die besten Adaptionen sind für mich "Carrie", "Dead Zone", "Friedhof der Kuscheltiere", "Christine", "Misery", "The Green Mile" und "Der Nebel". Und bei den Meisten von mir genannten Titeln spielt Horror nicht zwingend die hauptragende Rolle.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. August 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die bis jetzt einzige Verfilmung die ich okay fand war die knapp 8 Stunden Fassung von "The Stand - Das letzte Gefecht" ansonsten sind gerade die King Romane in den Filmen zu sehr auf den Horror Faktor beschränkt gewesen



shining von kubrick find ich brilliant und einen der besten horrorstreifen überhaupt. ansonsten gibt es von king noch die verurteilten, welcher ebenfalls einer der besten filme ist, die ich kenne (stammt im übrigen vom regisseur von der fernsehserie the walking dead und hat jetzt überhaupt nichts mit horror zu tun), als drittes kann ich misery empfehlen.
bei es ist der erste teil sehr gut geworden, alles wird für mich aber durch den zweiten teil zunichte gemacht. ansonsten mag ich als horror-fan noch brennen muss salem, friedhof der kuscheltiere und the mist.


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2016)

Shining war gut, es war halt nur ein guter Kubrik Film, aber keine gute King Verfilmung


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. August 2016)

Jedenfalls bin ich auch recht gespannt, wie der Zweiteiler wird.


----------



## Wynn (20. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf den Umfang und den Kern des jeweiligen Romans an. Die besten Adaptionen sind für mich "Carrie", "Dead Zone", "Friedhof der Kuscheltiere", "Christine", "Misery", "The Green Mile" und "Der Nebel". Und bei den Meisten von mir genannten Titeln spielt Horror nicht zwingend die hauptragende Rolle.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk





linktheminstrel schrieb:


> shining von kubrick find ich brilliant und einen der besten horrorstreifen überhaupt. ansonsten gibt es von king noch die verurteilten, welcher ebenfalls einer der besten filme ist, die ich kenne (stammt im übrigen vom regisseur von der fernsehserie the walking dead und hat jetzt überhaupt nichts mit horror zu tun), als drittes kann ich misery empfehlen.
> bei es ist der erste teil sehr gut geworden, alles wird für mich aber durch den zweiten teil zunichte gemacht. ansonsten mag ich als horror-fan noch brennen muss salem, friedhof der kuscheltiere und the mist.



@slb Green Mile war eine gute Verfilmung als besitzer der green mile mini taschenbücher reihe fehlte dem film was auch wenn gut gespielt 
@linkministrel ein gute horrorfilm aber fokus zu sehr auf horror


----------



## Holyangel (21. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig große Fußstapfen zu füllen.
> 
> Tim Curry hat den Pennywise einfach fantastisch gespielt. Egal wie sehr sich der neue Clown-Darsteller bemühen mag, er wird immer mit Tim Curry verglichen werden.



In etwa wie Heath Ledger mit Jack Nicholson verglichen wird. Wurde bestimmt vor release auch so argumentiert und beides waren meiner Meinung nach gute Jocker.


----------



## stevem (21. August 2016)

Aber zumindestens hatte er kein Mädchenkostüm an: 

http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/stephenking/images/e/e8/Pennywise_the_Dancing_Clown_aka_IT.png/revision/latest?cb=20111017183024




Enisra schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, das ist nen Clown, wie soll der auch Aussehen?



So ....

[url]http://wallpapercave.com/wp/DdS7d9I.jpg 

.. ;D
[/URL]


----------



## Exar-K (21. August 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die bis jetzt einzige Verfilmung die ich okay fand war die knapp 8 Stunden Fassung von "The Stand - Das letzte Gefecht" ansonsten sind gerade die King Romane in den Filmen zu sehr auf den Horror Faktor beschränkt gewesen


Es gibt doch eine Menge Verfilmungen seiner Bücher, die nix bzw. fast nix mit Horror zu tun haben, wie z.B. Shawshank, Green Mile, Stand by Me, Running Man, Heart in Atlantis.
Auch wenn er als Horrorautor schlechthin bekannt ist, hat King sehr viele Bücher abseits dieses Genres geschrieben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Es gibt doch eine Menge Verfilmungen seiner Bücher, die nix bzw. fast nix mit Horror zu tun haben, wie z.B. Shawshank, Green Mile, Stand by Me, Running Man, Heart in Atlantis.
> Auch wenn er als Horrorautor schlechthin bekannt ist, hat King sehr viele Bücher abseits dieses Genres geschrieben.


Darunter viele unterm Bachman-Pseudonym.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2016)

Ich freu mich auf diesen hier 
https://storage.googleapis.com/images.thimbleweedpark.com/vomit_ransome_a.gif


----------



## Exar-K (21. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Darunter viele unterm Bachman-Pseudonym.


Ja, wie das erwähnte Menschenjagd -> Running Man.
Wobei man da natürlich zugheben muss, das es keine sonderlich akkurate Umsetzung ist.

Sonst fällt mir spontan nur noch Thinner ein, der unter dem Pseudonym veröffentlicht wurde.
Allerdings ist das schon wieder Horror.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ja, wie das erwähnte Menschenjagd -> Running Man.
> Wobei man da natürlich zugheben muss, das es keine sonderlich akkurate Umsetzung ist.
> 
> Sonst fällt mir spontan nur noch Thinner ein, der unter dem Pseudonym veröffentlicht wurde.
> Allerdings ist das schon wieder Horror.


Aber, aber... Exar, wie kannst du bloss den erstklassigen "Todesmarsch" vergessen... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf diesen hier
> https://storage.googleapis.com/images.thimbleweedpark.com/vomit_ransome_a.gif


Ronald McDonald? Die falsche Art von Clown. Gut, auf seine Weise ist der auch recht gruselig, trotzdem... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Exar-K (21. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber, aber... Exar, wie kannst du bloss den erstklassigen "Todesmarsch" vergessen...


Stimmt, der ist mir in der Tat grad entfallen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (21. August 2016)

Puffärmel und Tutu? Ernsthaft? Ich hoffe, dass das die freundliche steck deinen Arm in den Gulli Gestalt ist und da nochwas kommt. Curry hat mir in meiner Kindheit zahllose Alpträme beschert und auch eine gewisse Clownphobie, aber der hier siht für mich kein bißchen unheimlich aus. Da war Eli Rotth in Clown gruseliger.


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ronald McDonald? Die falsche Art von Clown. Gut, auf seine Weise ist der auch recht gruselig, trotzdem...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


"Ransom, a dirty-joke-telling clown you'll love to hate.*"
Thimbleweed Park


----------



## kidou1304 (21. August 2016)

wahrlich zum fürchten..so so...not


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber, aber... Exar, wie kannst du bloss den erstklassigen "Todesmarsch" vergessen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



und ihr beiden habt Der Rasenmähermann vergessen, das nur den Titel gemeinsam hat


----------



## HanFred (22. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf den Umfang und den Kern des jeweiligen Romans an. Die besten Adaptionen sind für mich "Carrie", "Dead Zone", "Friedhof der Kuscheltiere", "Christine", "Misery", "The Green Mile" und "Der Nebel". Und bei den Meisten von mir genannten Titeln spielt Horror nicht zwingend die hauptragende Rolle.



"Carrie" habe ich mir erst letztens nach vielen, vielen Jahren wieder einmal angesehen. Den Film hatte ja selbst King als Kunstwerk bezeichnet und Sissy Spacek spielt wirklich _hervorragend_. Im Vergleich zum Film mag zwar einiges entschärft erscheinen, aber die Geschichte wird definitiv gut und recht treffend erzählt. Das Remake werde ich mir wohl nie ansehen, ich sehe überhaupt keinen Anlass dazu.
"The Mist" sah ich vor wenigen Monaten zum ersten Mal, ohne das Buch jemals gelesen zu haben und war schlicht begeistert.
Von "Christine" möchte ich übrigens auf keinen Fall ein Remake sehen, 80er Filme von Carpenter kann man kaum verbessern. Das Automodell mag falsch sein, die Gründe sind bekannt, aber das ist schlussendlich nur ein Detail. Carpenter sah ich diesen Sommer live, das war mal ein tolles Konzert mit wunderbar zusammengeschnittenen Filmszenen im Hintergrund.


----------

